# Teenagers & Outbacks



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We have 3 teenagers and as we shop for an Outback, I wonder if the bunks offer better sleeping arrangements or if the 23rs would be better with 2 queen beds for teenagers. I like the idea of using the front queen for us and letting the kids have the rear slide.

My oldest is 17 at 6' 1" and the youngest is 10 years old. I anticipate that we will use our camper for many years so wondering which is the best layout. We are considering the 23rs or 25rs because I don't think we can tow bigger.

I like the living space in the 25rs better but love the 2 queen beds in the 23rs. Perhaps I just like the 23rs because it reminds me of our tent pop-up camper.

What's your opinion? Leave the teenagers at home?







(just kidding) Your experience please??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bunks, Bunks Bunks!!

With bunks there are no fights over who pulled the blankets off the other. The foot of the bunks are great for storing each persons spare cloths and other personal stuff.

The 28 rss has a door to close and out of sight means less aggravation.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I know little about the trailers, but the fifth with the rear bunk room would be great for kids. Their own room, entrance and storage. You could add another mattress on the floor for a friend.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Our 26RS seems to work well for our teenager and friends. Our son is 6'-3"+ and
235 lbs. at 15 years old,







and has no trouble getting comfortable on the bunks. (for now)







In fact, we tend to use the bunks to watch the bedroom tv rather than than the living room tv and the sofa. The bunk room works kind of like a den for us. Fred


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Gotta agree with the 28 rss. We have 4 up there & it works great. They have their own tv, they close the door & we actually have the other 21 feet or so to ourselves. Don't laugh, with 6 of us in there that's a lot of open space to enjoy before going to bed. Hope that helps.

TM4


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Clearly you are concerned about the tow weight. The 23RS and 21RS are both very similar but the flexibility of the 23RS was enough to convince us. We only have two kids, 16 and 13, and we decided the 23RS gives us more options for sleeping arrangements. We ended up with different sleeping arrangements than we thought going into it and I'm very glad for the decision to go with the 23RS because of the flexibility.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

For only 100# more total dry weight and about 240# more tongue weight, the 26RS is hard to beat for multiple kids and towing concern. My Sister has one with her 3 boys and they LOVE it. The kids also have their privacy and excellent TV location up in front. OH yeah, when they make a huge mess they can close the sliding door and not have to look at it. 









Here is the Outback link to compare floorplans Outback Floorplans


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have to agree with some of the others that the bunks are the way to go. If you can afford the little extra weight I think Jim has a good idea with his recommendation of the 26RS. As with Fred, we also use the bunk house as a den to watch movies of course I only get to watch about 10 minutes of the movie because I fall asleep. I also have a bunk to sleep in when the DW kicks me out of the rear slide. Our kids love the bunk house and treat it as their own room while we are camping.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have to agree we love our 26rs our kids may not be teens yet thank god but they treat the front like its thier own room. Plenty of space for them thier stuff or friends.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with the 26RS recommendation. My grandkids are only 6 and 3 but they love having their "own room". I'm sure as they get older, they'll like being able to get away from the old folks to watch their own movies and talk.

Haven't seen the bigger bunkhouses but I'm sure they're just as nice.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me add my $.02, and agreement with everyone else. My 5 and 3 year old love having their own room when we go camping. Of course, I can't wait 'til they are a little older, so that they can sleep in a tent....

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Having 2 kids ages 12 and 5 and a 26RS, I would suggest going for the 28RSS if you have teens. Ours is just too crowded already and I'm pretty sure we'll be looking for a bigger one withing the next couple of years or so. We have only had it for 3 months, but it is getting old fast. I guess I like my space.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I vote to leave them at home.

Just kidding...I think? 
I like the bunkhouse idea. In the 25RS S, the top bunk is hard to get into. I think the setup such as the 28RS S arrangement would be better, and double the bunks!


----------

